#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## Bain0523

大家好 我的筆名是young.ger
目前平日會畫一些獸人圖
本狼的個性非常念舊，常常找一些很老的片子來看，例如雪地靈犬.天堂狗歷險記.美國鼠潭
有鑑於這些電影的年紀都超過20年了，身邊很少友人有看過QQ，導致都沒有人能討論..，等一下想發個懷舊文
看了一下版上的文章，雖然人數不多，但大家人都很好，希望能看到這裡熱鬧起來
目前努力編輯[雪地靈犬]的維基百科中，大家也可以去頁面編輯，希望各位多多幫助ˊˋ
維基百科:https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%9B...9D%88%E7%8A%AC

我的TWITTER:https://twitter.com/Youngger1001

----------


## Bain0523

大圖

----------


## 峰峰

Hi~Bain

如果有別的名稱希望我說，可以跟我說喔~ :jcdragon-xp: 
獸人圖畫的很好看耶，滿滿的肌肉
頭像很有情境呢~很喜歡
這張海灘上的狼狼很開心的感覺~看了也開心XD
看得出是繪圖高手 :jcdragon-want: (希望到時候有不會的地方能向你們學習
雪地靈犬 我也很喜歡，還特地買了光碟來看呢


總之!!很高興認識你~歡迎來到狼之樂園 :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## Bain0523

看得出來保存得很好耶，我當初買是二手的ˊˋ，之前陪我姊去帶小孩子團的時候我就自己帶了雪地靈犬的DVD，在遊覽車上強迫他們看xD，雖然一半都睡著了，反而他們的爸媽比較有興趣....0.0

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

hi young.ger
就叫你的笔名吧，初次见面 :jcdragon-hi: 
肌肉系的兽吗，大爱 :jcdragon-xd: 
总之欢迎来到狼乐，祝你收获愉快 :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## tobyhokh

Bain你好，

歡迎來到狼之樂園~

我也喜歡看電影動畫，不過你說的片子我也沒看過XDD

記得發文前一定要注意版規喔，祝你在狼樂玩得開心、愉快！

----------


## 月光雪貂

嗨~，Bain~，雖然現在才回，但是總覺得不回也怪怪的:3

歡迎你來到狼之樂園~，很高興能遇到越來越多喜歡畫畫的獸，在這裡有些規定但都能在版上找到解答，如果還是有不知道的地方都可以來聊天室問我們

很喜歡你的作品，希望你在這裡玩得開心，很高興認識你~

----------

